# Brogyntyn Hall - Shropshire - Nov 12



## Mr beady (Jul 10, 2013)

Visited with my second favourite ginger woman,toby and wakey
Brogyntyn Hall has stood abandoned for 15 years. was owned by the Lord Harlech until 2000. Settled in the 1600s the house and its estate once presided over the land as far as the eye can see. The family was one of the great English dynasties and owners of Harlech Castle in North Wales as well.

Unfortunately a string of tragedies including two Lords Harlech dying without wills, leaving massive death duties to be paid, saw the decline of the family fortunes and subsequent sale of the Hall. Interestingly it was also used during the war by British Telecom as headquarters for communications for the spy network operating in Europe.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting, in pic 8 where have the chairs gone?

Great report, good to see it again.


----------



## skankypants (Jul 11, 2013)

Great stuff,this place is a belter,top shots also....


----------



## ocelot397 (Jul 11, 2013)

Great shots, you were lucky to get in before it got locked down.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 11, 2013)

Beautiful place and photos....love the ivy chandelier


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice looking house.


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 12, 2013)

That reminds me of Thornley Manor in Auf Wiedersehen Pet


----------



## shane.c (Jul 12, 2013)

Lovely place thanks for posting in still good nick for now,


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 12, 2013)

very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mr beady (Jul 12, 2013)

Cheers for the nice comments peoples


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 13, 2013)

That looks a crackin' place. And yes to Thornleigh Manor and AWP!!!


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous. Is it for sale? - I could use a little place in the country.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 14, 2013)

Fantsatic shots, 
What a stunning location,
Thanks for sharing!


----------

